# KF Tip: How to move Apps from Android Phone or Tablet to Kindle Fire



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

I am not sure if this has been stated here already, but if not, here it is. If so, I'm sure Betsy (or someone) will promptly add this to the appropriate thread/location.

I have purchased many apps in the Android Marketplace over the past few years that I didn't want to have to repurchase on the Fire, so I found the easiest way to move apps from an Android phone or tablet (I have both) to the Kindle Fire. Note: Not all apps will work. Some will not install on the Fire due to certain restrictions within the app (For example, Engadget's Distro app will not load on the Fire).

Requirements

ES File Explorer
Computer
Optional: Micro-USB cable
Optional: Available network share
Enable Installation of Applications in the Device section of the settings on the Fire

Steps for use with USB cable attached to a computer

1. Open ES File Explorer on the Android phone (or other tablet).
2. Open the Menu of ES File Explorer.
3. Select Manager and then App Manager. At this point, all apps that ES File Explorer can backup will be listed.
4. Select the App(s) that you wish to move by backing them up.
5. Navigate to the backups/apps folder from the root of your device to verify the backups are there.
6. Using your computer's file system explorer, explore to the root of your device and then find the backups folder. Open it and then open the apps folder. You will see the apps apk files here.
7. Select the apk files and copy them to your computer.
8. Disconnect the phone/tablet.
9. Connect the Kindle Fire.
10. Create a folder on the root of the Fire and put the apk file(s) there.
11. Disconnect the Fire from your computer.
12. Using ES File Explorer, navigate to the folder you created and then select the apk files to install the apps.
13. Select "OK" when prompted.
14. Once installed, select "Open" to test the application.

Steps for use with an available network share (Advanced)

Note: I personally prefer and use this method.

1. Open ES File Explorer on the Android phone (or other tablet).
2. Open the Menu of ES File Explorer.
3. Select Manager and then App Manager. At this point, all apps that ES File Explorer can backup will be listed.
4. Select the App(s) that you wish to move by backing them up.
5. Navigate to the backups/apps folder from the root of your device to verify the backups are there.
6. Long-press the applications until a menu pops up and select copy. You can do this with as many apps as you want; ES File Explorer will put all the apps into a folder that will popup from the bottom of the screen.
7. Select the LAN tab (if you don't have the tabs enabled in ES File Explorer, enable them from the menu).
8. Create a new "server" by entering in the appropriate share location and credentials (if necessary).
9. Navigate to the share.
10. Paste the files in the share.
11. Go to the Kindle Fire and open ES File Explorer.
12. Select the LAN tab
13. Create a new "server" by entering in the appropriate share location and credentials (if necessary). Use the same info as used in step 8 above.
14. Using ES File Explorer, open the share/server.
15. At this point, you should see the apk files you put here from your other device. Select the apk files to install the apps.
16. Select "OK" when prompted.
17. Once installed, select "Open" to test the application.

The benefit of the second method is that you don't have to store the apk files on your Fire before installing them; you can install them directly from the network share location via wifi.

I hope this helps. I have tried many different methods to get apk's from my phones and tablets onto the Fire, but this method has ended up being the easiest. I hope it helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And you're right.  This is ok here, but we've been moving most of the Fire tips to the Fire Talk section as it is so different from the other Kindles, thank for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is pretty much what I do except I use the app File Expert. 

Once I back up the apps, I hook my phone up to my computer and copy the backup folder to my Dropbox account. Once they're in Dropbox, I just download them from there directly to my Fire.

I'll have to try your 2nd method. I don't always have access to my computer.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been doing something similar but with Frostwire. Install Frostwire on both the phone and Fire, and then move apps from one to the other. It even knows which directories to look in. 

Open Frostwire on the phone and Fire. While in Frostwire on the Fire, click the icon for the phone. Then click the disk in the upper left. You'll see a list of all the apps on the phone. Click the app you want, and it will download to the Fire.


----------

